

HTML 5 Notifications in Mountain Lion - drale2k
http://curiousmind.at/2012/08/html-5-notifications-in-mountain-lion

======
adamrmcd
I don't understand how the anonymous blog author identified that this is
feature new in "Mountain Lion" specifically, as this is a
window.webkitNotifications is a javascript API introduced and adopted only by
WebKit.

In other words, my copy of Chrome 20 running in Snow Leopard runs this site
example fine.

I think he/she meant it's new in Mountain Lion's Safari.

~~~
rboyce
Chrome and Safari push these notifications through the native Mac OS X
Notification Center. Chrome on Snow Leopard has its own (rather ugly, IMO)
implementation.

------
prehnra
Blog spam. Here is the direct link to the demo on github:
<http://dangercove.github.com/html5-notifications/>

------
sebastianmck
I can't believe this has gotten any upvotes for what qualifies as blogspam.

